# Chip Forum gonna shut down in a few months



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

I got to know from one of the super-mods of Chip Forum that they are shutting it down in a few months.
So now our TDF gonna more popular,though its already very much popular but still 

I hope have posted this in the right section.
And if not then I requests mods to move it to the right section.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2012)

nice news congo!! more funds for digit magazine


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 11, 2012)

One of the forums which I visit very often announced the same thing a few years back around the exact same time i.e mid March and came back on *1st April*.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sad news, chip was my first forum ,although i was not very active there. After some time it is shutdown for d month bcoz someone hacked it.after that i joined tdf.


----------



## noob (Mar 11, 2012)

sad news..but is it not dead because of their own politics ?
I used to be a subscriber(for around 2 years..my early nerd days) to chip magazine..and loved it. Magazine quality and contents used to be awesome. Never purchased any Digit magazine


----------



## Sarath (Mar 11, 2012)

noob said:


> sad news..but is it not dead because of their own politics ?
> I used to be a subscriber(for around 2 years..my early nerd days) to chip magazine..and loved it. Magazine quality and contents used to be awesome. Never purchased any Digit magazine



I believe their forum is shutting down not their magazine publication.


----------



## Dexter™ (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

Their forum is not good,But their magazine is actually better than digit(Dont ban me for this)In terms of qualtiy,presentation and content


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2012)

When I first heard about this, I became sad since I thought maybe their magazine is being shutting down. I am glad I was wrong. Since competition is always good for consumers.

But, I also thing shutting down of Chip forum should not be something to rejoice on. Even if they were TDF's competitor, we should respect the guys who invested their efforts in helping others. A forum after all, is a reflection of the members who actively participates in it to make it better.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 11, 2012)

sad news actually..competition makes the community stronger.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 11, 2012)

> shutting it down in a month.



Curious, where did you hear about the timeframe?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> sad news actually..*competition makes the community stronger*.



This +1


----------



## Renny (Mar 11, 2012)

Their forum looks dead, hardly any activity since weeks.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

noob said:


> sad news..but is it not dead because of their own politics ?
> I used to be a subscriber(for around 2 years..my early nerd days) to chip magazine..and loved it. Magazine quality and contents used to be awesome. Never purchased any Digit magazine


Bro their forum is shutting down not the magazine.
Forum is shutting down because its almost dead



Vyom said:


> When I first heard about this, I became sad since I thought maybe their magazine is being shutting down. I am glad I was wrong. Since competition is always good for consumers.
> 
> But, I also thing shutting down of Chip forum should not be something to rejoice on. Even if they were TDF's competitor, we should respect the guys who invested their efforts in helping others. A forum after all, is a reflection of the members who actively participates in it to make it better.



Well said bro...

And one thing.
Sorry guys.
I was suppose to write few more months and I wrote in a months.
Sorry my mistake.
So it is gonna shut down in a few more months
Here is the message which I got from the supermoderator of chip forum:


Spoiler



*****this forum is now dead.*******************
Just a few more months and it will be shut down.

Note:the * represents the text that can't be disclosed.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Coolpcguy is/was a mod there, ain't it cpg? 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 12, 2012)

^^^^
ya there a mod named coolpcguy but I don't know much about him.
And what do you mean by *cpg*?

@All I have edited the thread/post a lil bit


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 12, 2012)

> And what do you mean by cpg?



cpg == coolpcguy aka me ;p

@red dragon Still am.

And in case you're wondering, the forums are on life support (well, you've seen the activity, right?). As for the future, keep an eye. Things are supposed to happen. Whether they'll happen is anyone's guess


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

Happened because Chip (company) stopped caring about the forum. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Their forum is not good,But their magazine is actually better than digit(Dont ban me for this)In terms of qualtiy,presentation and content



It used to be much better. But then CHIP too started having gimmicky Cover Stories and went the DIGIT way , although that is what it takes for Good Circulation  Have All CHIP maagazines from 2005-09 to 2007-03.



Xccentricity said:


> Their forum looks dead, hardly any activity since weeks.



Since months  Years even.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 12, 2012)

Hardware scene in India is not really in that stage where one should be having competition, but making efforts to make it more healthy (and not being a pain in the backside). 

Not really sure if chip forum or whatever shuts down or that, eventually it was bound to happen. What one needs to concentrate is that people have helped and contributed. Afterall, that's the point in running forums in the first place. The management didn't push it, rather its decaying very badly so its best if its left at that.

But if you think about it, except Digit which Mainstream media owned PC Tech forum in India is in best shape (as of now to say the least)? UTV's Techtree is now managed by someone else and a LOT of people were being asked to leave- and according to what I have read in Medianama maybe some got to know they had to put the papers down and the notice to vacate the premises within hours (like 4pm that one should leave by 7pm). PC World India? Back then when I used to post EVERYWHERE the editor (prathap..yeaah) doubted me if I am the same guy and he acted funny. Who else do we have? VarIndia? OnlyGizmos? The mobile Indian? I don't those are gadget stuff. I don't bother to see that.

If you don't have a forum with a really good admin for starters and then mods without those ego-boost pills being a support to a population that is in the forum, it will die off. It happened before (except back then most were gaming forums- similar to Indian Video gamers forum), it will happen again. Also the member leeching thing will need to end. Its not just annoying but its going to be the same discussion anyways and its going to be a stale experience, hence people will leave that new forum- back to square 1. There are so many Indians online and don't associate with forums. Rather than taping that, you're leeching guys who are there in all forums to begin with. Would you like to be in a forum where all members are there in all forums and discussing the same thing? What's up with that?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 12, 2012)

mitraark said:


> It used to be much better. But then CHIP too started having gimmicky Cover Stories and went the DIGIT way , although that is what it takes for Good Circulation  Have All CHIP maagazines from 2005-09 to 2007-03.



I had only one problem with them, their subscription, it was offloaded to a third party site and was a little painful in procedure and hence I ditched it. I like the mag too but never knew they had a forum.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

Almost all the tech forums in india except TDF are Almost dead,With only 5-10 members online.

Chip Team Members like Dr.Chip etc Dont even reply to your emails


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 12, 2012)

CHIP was the first forum on that I became a member but later shifted to TDF because of inactivity on CHIP.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 12, 2012)

are they even publishing chip since feb. 2012???


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2012)

Had visited Chip Forum before when TDF was in a turmoil. came back to TDF after first visit


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear this as the quality of the forum was not as good as the magazine.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2012)

ico said:


> Happened because Chip (company) stopped caring about the forum. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif





serpent16 said:


> Almost all the tech forums in india except TDF are Almost dead,With only 5-10 members online.



+1 sahi bola


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2012)

I used to visit chip forum in 2009 for some time when I was fed up of some fanboyism here

but came back too soon...TDF rocks


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2012)

will this help digit or not guys?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Almost all the tech forums in india except TDF are Almost dead,With only 5-10 members online.
> 
> Chip Team Members like Dr.Chip etc Dont even reply to your emails



I think Techenclave is very much alive and kicking. TDF too is doing well I guess.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2012)

desiibond said:


> I think Techenclave is very much alive and kicking. TDF too is doing well I guess.



Nope. Their traffic has fallen quite a bit since they moved to IPB. But yes they are nowhere close to dead.

As of now we are on the rise and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

Tech Enclave and TDF are pretty much all I know that are active.

All chip members are now bringing Tech2 Forums to life


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> will this help digit or not guys?



Chip forum was not competition to our forum. So it wont affect us.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 12, 2012)

TE is doing just fine, their hardware and classified sections are very much alive and kicking. 
In fact E has stopped growing. 

BTW, Coolpcguy here is a very knowledgeable person(one of the few chip forum member with vast knowledge) 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2012)

I am aware of cpg being a knowledgeable Guy. Have been reading his few posts here and knew that.

TE is a market oriented forum while we are a bit different forum as of now. No direct competition to be honest.

Let's not even talk about E. I can't read in peace. Signatures longer than posts, too many monosyllables. Spare me!


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

lol what is "competition"?? We need to get away from that mentality.  Indian communities should grow and be strong.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't understand what competition are people taking about here. It's not like members here post to make money, is it? :/
Members post to share knowledge, to resolve issues and help out each other.
Lol at the word competition!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

TDF was the only forum I joined for KT.

KT: Knowledge Transfer

so,no idea about Chip forum (Although I once opened its forum to register it was damn slow..so I never visited it again)


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2012)

True. Competition does not make sense TBH. Let me rephrase, the decline in the Chip userbase has benefited us as some of their members moved here. And forum shutting down will benefit some other forum, who knows?


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

Chip forum had become a place for spammers.There was no proper moderation.I never visited that forum twice.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Chip forum had become a place for spammers.*There was no proper moderation.*I never visited that forum twice.


Disagree.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 12, 2012)

> There was no proper moderation.I never visited that forum twice.


heh, on the flipside, we have people yelling about too much moderation. 

Being a moderator is like cleaning up the dung that keeps falling down on your face while still cleaning. No matter what you do, you always end up being covered in shІt



			
				krow said:
			
		

> Chip forum was not competition to our forum. So it wont affect us.



TIL there was some nuclear arms race between forums.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

ico said:


> Disagree.





coolpcguy said:


> heh, on the flipside, we have people yelling about too much moderation.
> 
> Being a moderator is like cleaning up the dung that keeps falling down on your face while still cleaning. No matter what you do, you always end up being covered in shІt
> 
> ...



If you guys remember then i think years back there was some sort of spamming attack on that forum.I myself saw threads opened uselessly.Then to clean up the mess the forum was shut down for days.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> If you guys remember then i think years back there was some sort of spamming attack on that forum.I myself saw threads opened uselessly.Then to clean up the mess the forum was shut down for days.


that happened in Digit too.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ never happened on Chip. Maybe this, one *shrugs*.

The few times Chip was shut down was it was defaced. Forum was down for 3months. Whatever little traffic that was there was all lost.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

Spam attack in TDF I mean.  Countering spam = tough. Each day was a fight.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, I was referring to @dragonslayer's post, should've quoted. 

And yeah, me & ico have exchanged spammers lists' and IPs  all to keep the forums clean of the regular cra.p.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

I once asked Dr.Chip for some buying advice..I got a reply from him after 1-2 months after i bought that laptop


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 12, 2012)

You do realize Dr. Chip is fictional? And I can't imagine the volumes of (badly-written, incomplete info & other crap) email that email address gets. I mean look at the stuff that gets posted on the forums. It'd be impossible to reply to every one of them.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> Yeah, I was referring to @dragonslayer's post, should've quoted.
> 
> And yeah, me & ico have exchanged spammers lists' and IPs  all to keep the forums clean of the regular cra.p.


Yeah i remember you from chip from the day you were not a moderator.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> You do realize Dr. Chip is fictional? And I can't imagine the volumes of (badly-written, incomplete info & other crap) email that email address gets. I mean look at the stuff that gets posted on the forums. It'd be impossible to reply to every one of them.



Yeah i Know that.
But Chip Magazine Will live long i hope so


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 12, 2012)

ico said:


> Spam attack in TDF I mean.  Countering spam = tough. Each day was a fight.



you gotta help me with this


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Their forum is not good,But their magazine is actually better than digit(Dont ban me for this)In terms of qualtiy,presentation and content



While partially endorsing your views,I beg to differ on magazine, because for me* IC-Chip* and *thinkdigit* are more or less equal(again my own personal opinion and views).
*Thinkdigit forum* is far ahead than IC-Chip's,(as I was a member there... now defunct) as per as the arrangement & sorting of threads,member's response,Administrator's liberal policies,etc. are concerned.

The most great aspect regarding thinkdigit's forum is, member's active support and Administrator's  eagerness to help "newbies" and the other members without any undue "SARCASM", "Trolling" and "BIASED Views".Even if they are present,that is very ,very negligible compared to *Positive views* and* justified information/facts.*
These(sarcasm,biasedness,arrogant traits and behaviour...etc),negative aspects were very much present in IC-Chip's Forum.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> While partially endorsing your views,I beg to differ on magazine, because for me* IC-Chip* and *thinkdigit* are more or less equal(again my own personal opinion and views).
> *Thinkdigit forum* is far ahead than IC-Chip's,(as I was a member there... now defunct) as per as the arrangement & sorting of threads,member's response,Administrator's liberal policies,etc. are concerned.
> 
> The most great aspect regarding thinkdigit's forum is, member's active support and Administrator's  eagerness to help "newbies" and the other members without any undue "SARCASIM", "Trolling" and "BIASED Views".Even if they are present,that is very ,very negligible compared to *Positive views* and* justified information/facts.*
> *These(sarcasim,biasedness,arrogant traits and behaviour...etc),negative aspects were very much present in IC-Chip's Forum.*




The few times I visited Chip forum, that was exactly the situation (And that is the situation in quite a few forums I have seen, they are almost being held captive by a handful of users). Never really went back. And this was the situation in TDF at one time too. I never thought I would ever return to here also, but that's exactly what happened. Kudos to the admin and mod team.  Sometimes some users may feel aggrieved but this forum is a much much better place now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2012)

My Hearty Thanks, also to Administrator and Moderator teams of "thinkdigit" Forum.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 12, 2012)

the mods and admins of tdf are really good..... thats the best point of tdf.... 
i also use xda but its admin have already written noobs in dislike so no point of asking them basic question, also almost every senior member of xda just troll whereas at tdf even if you ask how to turn computer on/off then you will get answer without troll....


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> These(sarcasm,biasedness,arrogant traits and behaviour...etc),negative aspects were very much present in IC-Chip's Forum.


hmm. I think this is incorrect.

Anyways, we are done from this thread.


----------

